# Wairarapa Running Day



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

The Wairarapa Garden Railway Group held a Running Day at the Culcreuch Fold Garden Railway, Masterton, Wairarapa, on Sunday 29 March 2009.
To set the location, Masterton is a provincial town some 100Km (60 miles) north east of Wellington, New Zealand's capital. About a one and a half hour drive over the Rimutaka Range.


Around 20 members and families attended, on what was a beautiful autumn day with the temperature reaching 32C (89F).



The railway is track powered with minimum 600mm (2Ft) radius curves An eclectic selection of locomotives and rolling stock was provided by the visitors, with 4 live steamers in the mix.


First to run was Chris Rogers' "Vincent"












Murray Bold's "Lady Anne" and train waits for stem pressure to be raised while my Forney sits in the freight siding and my scratchbuilt Mack and salvage train sit quietly waiting in the east Loop.










"Lady Anne" and train leave the yard











And proceed through the garden










Gavin Sowry's Gandy Dancers checked out the track












"Lady Anne" pauses at Culcreuch Station while "Rusty" newly fitted with a tender waits in the loop.











Part of the group enjoying both the sun and afternoon tea. (Coffe, Tea, Water and Fruit Juice, whatever was their want)












The track layout was dictated by the existing plantings and in this view from the deck starts on the right and passes over the paved crossing to the other garden










Culcreuch Station is just to the left of the bridge












The above two photos were taken at the start of spring.









One of the numerous locomotives to run during the day.












With no problems with the track and no mishaps, the little Mack and salvage train spent the afternoon sitting patiently in the loop.

A great afternoon of train running and fellowship meant that nearly four hours went past as a fleeting moment.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

What a lovely day! 

Snowed here


----------



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

Another of the visiting locomotives with it's train. This is a model of an ex New Zealand Railways Dubs A Class 0-4-0 tank locomotive. This model started life as a Bachmann Porter and has been very much modified by it's builder, John Robinson.










The 4 wheel wagons, as we call them out here, are modified Hartland Locomotive Works 4 wheel gondolas 


This locomotive, it's train, owner and family are regular visitors 












The Dubs "A" and train wait in the industrial siding, waiting for a chance to run


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like you had some nice running. 

I'm Christchurch based but working in Wellington most weeks these days. If I stay up for a weekend I may get a chance to catch up with you guys. 

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like it was a great day for trains.
At 89 degrees I see most folks are enjoying the shade. 
Thanks for posting the pictures.
Later
Rick Marty


----------



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

In addition to his Gandy Dancer, Gavin also had his O & S Feildbahn locomotive and train. Here it is waiting in in the loop at Culcreuch Station










His five year old grandson was in charge of running the train. 











He handled the Train Engineer with ease and operated very well. Granddad can be very proud of him. It is great seeing a young one enjoying the hobby.


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a great day running. I like the setup withthe mack. Great looking layout.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the photos nice looking layout and eggines and rolling stock. By any chance do you happen to know a kite flyer by the name of peter lynn. Kite flying use to be my other hobby which i did for about fifteen years and met peter lynn who is from new zealand and quite a character.


----------



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

Posted By pete on 04/04/2009 5:34 PM
Thanks for posting the photos nice looking layout and eggines and rolling stock. By any chance do you happen to know a kite flyer by the name of peter lynn. Kite flying use to be my other hobby which i did for about fifteen years and met peter lynn who is from new zealand and quite a character.

Hi Pete

Thank you for your comments.

I don't know Peter Lynn, but have heard of him. He lives in Ashburton, half way down the East Coast of the South Island, about a 7½ hour drive plus a 3 hour ferry trip from here.


Cheers
Ian


----------

